# Top End Farm



## artona

Hi

I need to discuss numbers shortly for the meet at Top End Farm near Bedford. Top End Farm is a stunning site with a large field, play area for any children (well away from MHs) a superb on site shop and a lovely pub down the road.

There is hard standing if needed but the field is firm.

We held a few meets there last year and always really enjoyed them. This one is really just an excuse for a get together but with a chat theme around fulltiming. If you fancy attending please see here

stew


----------



## Poghemohone

*Top End Farm fulltiming meet*

Hi, this is Poghemone. Please confirm our provisional booking to attend the top end farm meet. we will be arriving Friday afternoon and leaving Sunday after lunch. see you there!


----------



## artona

Hi

Thanks a lot for that


stew


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Stew,

See pm

Chris


----------



## artona

Hi Chris


No pm mate, did you put a header in


stew


----------



## 97395

Hi Stew

Please confirm us for Top End Farm. We'll be arriving Friday afternoon. We don't need to dash away on Sunday now we don't do the w**k thing so could leave leave on Monday morning - will that be possible or do we need to book Sunday night directly with Top End Farm?

See you on the 9th June - we're really looking forward to it!

Marie and Rex


----------



## Bryan

Hi Stew,

We will be arriving on Friday and leaving on Sunday.

We'd like hardstanding if possible  

We're looking forward to meeting people we have not met before (and the familiar faces too!)

Regards
Bryan & Suzy


----------



## clianthus

Hi all

I have confirmed WebAgents and marieturner on the list of attendees. Thanks for letting us know.

No doubt Stew will come back to you with an answer to your special requests, ie:- hardstanding and Sunday night bookings


----------



## artona

Hi

So thats four of us confirmed to attend, I have been trying to contact the others who said they wanted to attend without any success. I shall contact the site now and get the requests sorted


stew


----------



## artona

Hi

So far I am expecting half a dozen of us. This was a cracking weekend last year with both motorhomers interested in fulltiming and many who were not. Top End Farm is a cracking site aith ample facilities for both motorhomes and RVs. If you fancy a nice weekend after this damp bank holiday you are more than welcome


stew


----------



## asprn

marieturner said:


> ..... now we don't do the w**k thing ....


Thought four-letter words with or without asterisks were candidates for the Slap Clinic? That particular four-letter word is extremely offensive (even although I still have to go there.............) 8O 

Dougie.


----------



## 97395

Code:


Thought four-letter words with or without asterisks were candidates for the Slap Clinic? That particular four-letter word is extremely offensive (even although I still have to go there.............)   

Dougie.

I must admit I find it an offensive word too and I'm trying very hard to erase it from my memory ( mind you everything else is erasing pretty quickly these days!!)

We're really looking forward to the weekend meet - got loads of questions to ask!!! We'll probably drive everyone crazy with our inane questions!!

Marie


----------



## 98452

it's only 10 miles down the road for us but we will be in the throws of moving so might pop over to say hello if that's OK?

What does it mean w**k?   :lol: :lol:


----------



## mike800966

Very much looking forward to attending, the way it seems to be going I think we might be out of this house on The Friday. Does that make us Homeless or Fulltimers?

Mike & Ann


----------



## rayv8

Hi,Stew please confirm us for the meet, we will be there Fri pm till
Sun.

regards 

Ray & Joan


----------



## 98452

We are moving during June to Wales but Irina's keen i attend and she'll look after dad again.

I am not sure about leaving both iof them with a house full of packing cases.

Whats the score on a last minute booking like Thursday evening decision? who do i book with the site or on here?


----------



## 98585

Stew,

Who is confirmed for this meet, the list of attendees looks out of date, for instance we know Scotjimland isnt going (shame) but he is still listed. Is it still just 6?


----------



## 98585

bump


----------



## artona

HI Jim

6 is about right, we have acouple of extras who might attend depending on work. If anyone else fancies it there is of course room.

Can one of the rally staff please remove Scotjimland's name please


stew


----------



## 98585

Is anyone attending that has experience of full timing in mainland Europe. Obviously the reason for the meet is to learn from others experiences and it is this area that interests us. Thanks


----------



## artona

Hi Jim

Hopefully Russell is attending, dependant on work and of course he spent 6 months over in Italy and France this year.

When we held this event last year it led to picking up some very valuable info by chatting face to face and discussing each others concerns and knowledge. Since last year at least four of the attendees have gone fulltime including ourselves. Sadly two have vanished into Europe never to have been heard of again as far as MHF are concerned but we wish them well


stew


----------



## Snelly

artona said:


> Can one of the rally staff please remove Scotjimland's name please


Done Stew.


----------



## artona

Hi

Thanks Shane.

I might not get to Top End Farm until late Friday evening due to work arrangements. When you all arrive please go and see Rachel a=in the shop, tell her you are with MHF and she will look after you. See you all Friday, looking forward to it.


stew


----------



## 96097

Hi Stewart

You have pm (and a free bump!)

Hope everyone has a great time. Take your sunscreen, it' going to be a hot one.....

Also a reminder that the farm shop is superb - meat, veg, fruit, beer, wine, spirits, smokes, plants, pet stuff, toiletries - you name it, they have it!!

Sharon


----------



## artona

Hi

Sharon is right about the shop. They usually have a spirits barrel. Last year when we went they were doing Southern Comfort for under a tenner. 

As I can't get there until late please leave me something :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## Snelly

I can't get there at all, so someone else can have my share!

Have a good time y'all!


----------



## artona

Hi

Just looked at the attendees and the weekend has suddenly filled up. If anyone else decides they want to attend I am sure we can find extra room. Either call me on 0795 7204498 or Racheal at the farm on 01234 376426.

On arrival as mentioned earlier just go and see Rachael in the farm shop and tell her you are with MHF.


stew


----------



## Bryan

Stew,

It's been 12 for a quite a while. Only three confirmed (strangely, you are NOT confirmed :?: 8O  )

We will be there, not sure who or how many more will be there...

Bryan


----------



## artona

Hi Bryan

There have been a couple book on over the last couple of days mate which has taken it to the twelve.

As to the confimations I have spoken to all those who are not confimed and of the nine one can't make it, one might and there is one more not on the list who might also attend.

I would estimate there will be about 9 or 10 of us there.


stew


----------



## 98452

I am going to attend and in hot water about it as we are moving on the 19th june so packing cases everywhere.

Trouble is I am so itchy so Irina told me I had better go sadly this will leave me on my tod as Irina will have to stay with my Father.

Just spoken with Stew.

So see you there.


----------



## 98585

Things are not panning out as we planned, we may not be able to get across to you guys.  Hope you have a great time anyway.


----------



## 98452

I am hoping to have finished my 11.5 mile journey traffic allowing by 4.30 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona

HI

Well we have filled the field up again, even JimJam has made it. Off to the pub now    


stew


----------



## billym

Hope all you fulltiming wanabees are enjoying the weather. Get an RV and put the air conditioning on. I never thought you needed it in the UK but it is an absolute treat today.

We got an MOT today and 

it made me look to see how far we have travelled in the last 18 months. We have been all over the west and south coast of France, down to Rome got the ferry to Barcelona , had the winter in Spain, got the Bilbao ferry to Portsmouth and have been here for a few months. Well all that has put only 5000 km on the clock, so it is no wonder it passed the MOT it has hardly been used. 

Having said all that we take a car with us and in the same time that has done nearly 23000 kms. and we have been down all the narrow lanes and tiny places that you cannot get into in an RV

I think Dazzer has gone away so I thought I would keep up the good RV work


----------



## artona

Hi Billym

As it happens the RVs are nearly out in equal force to the Europeans. There are four RVs here and five Europeans. Counting Kands who paid us a visit on Friday that makes five RVs although this is counterbalanced by two Euros who also paid flying visits on Friday.

If you and Jim had been able to make it the RVs would have come out top  

Not that its a competition of course :lol: :lol: :lol: 

As to the air con I think a few of us had it roaring away most of the day.Mind you I said to Shona at 9am that I was going for a walk to use the campsite loos and in true Artona style did not return to the van until 1am the following day :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I got waylaid by Suzy and the Webagents and we delved into deep meaningful converstation, at 12 noon I really could wait no more and popped to the loo. By this time most of the MHFers had joined us around the Damon Ultrasport and that was the place we stayed for the rest of the day. The BBQ was held although I am really not sure we needed 10 BBQs for 20 people   , however the food was as splendid as ever.

It was nice to hear a few of the members who were attending their first MHF meet appeared impressed with the informality of the whole affair.

We celebrated one couples first day as fulltimers and one members 53rd birthday, I will let them own up and tell the whole story.

Suzy and the Webagents serenaded us with a version of NO NO NO NO NO NO NO at midnight which was highly impressive as lead gadget man Brian had spent the day chasing around the field playing many varied sports games with the children and then spent the night chasing around the field finding missing children. He also spent the night plotting how he could hang a 62inch monitor on the side of the Ultrasport so we can play wiII games or something, I am sure all will be revealed in the fullness of time but games of tennis and boxing were discussed. :lol: :lol: 

The night was finally ended with a firework display, supplied by tenters over the otherside of the field and then coffee and biscuits supplied by Suzy. Many thanks Suzy and webagents for your hospitality throughout the day, it was fantastic.

Anyone reading this, if you have not been on a meet or rally before there are quite a few coming up, have a look on the MHF home page where they are listed. There are no initiation tests, no big introductions and no flagpole to sit around. Just come and blend in, you will love it


stew


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Stew,

Sorry that we couldn't be there, (otherwise engaged) but glad that it is going well.

Rita and I enjoyed ourselves at last years "full timing meet".

See you all soon.

J & R.


----------



## 98452

I am home mind you it was all of 12 miles but so surprised there is such a super site so close by.

It was very interesting meeting all the full timers :roll: 

Big thanks to Suzy for playing host and then serenading us all :wink: 

Cant wait to get away again after we have moved and all i can say about MHF meets is they are SO friendly :wink:

Big thanks to Brian & Stew for sorting out my laptop


----------



## 98452

I might have lost on old nokia phone there if anyone has found it?


----------



## Poghemohone

We have arrived home from attending the meet. We had a great time. Thanks to everyone for making us welcome. In particular, Thanks to Stew for organising it, and to Brian and Suzy for welcoming us as we arrived. We were part of the european contingent, but it was fascinating to listen to some of the "big" boys. It was also useful for convincing my wife that we had not bought a van too big for English roads, In fact we felt quite small and cozy parked among this collection of big RV's. Hope to see everyone again soon.

Regards

Bernard


----------



## 96097

Hi All

Glad you had a great time and the weather was good for you.

Sorry I couldn't make it Friday night, maybe next time!!

And John (RR) - you said:
I am hoping to have finished my 11.5 mile journey traffic allowing by 4.30
I am home mind you it was all of 12 miles………..

Did you get lost on the way home??:lol: :lol: :lol: 


Sharon


----------



## 98452

RockieRV said:


> And John (RR) - you said:
> I am hoping to have finished my 11.5 mile journey traffic allowing by 4.30
> I am home mind you it was all of 12 miles………..
> Did you get lost on the way home??:lol: :lol: :lol:
> Sharon


Nah to the scenic route home :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927

Hey I had a great time "popping over" on Friday evening to join you all down the pub (only a mere 1.5 mile hike from the site :lol: :lol: :lol: ). Anyway, thanks for the warm welcome and wonderful evening.....
Our paintwork got sorted (thanks Geo, you are a real star mate...) so the 15 shades of greyishsortawhiteycolour is now all white and looks brilliant.
Stewart I need you to come to a meet soon mate to check out my laptop internet connection, it is all a black art to me :roll: :roll: 
Glad you all had a great time, weather was superb as promised :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 98452

kands said:


> Hey I had a great time "popping over" on Friday evening to join you all down the pub (only a mere 1.5 mile hike from the site :lol: :lol: :lol: ). Anyway, thanks for the warm welcome and wonderful evening.....Glad you all had a great time, weather was superb as promised :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Sorry i missed you but even when the walk was described as 10 mins I pass on it.

Plus I had been back and forth to my van and eaten a whole quiche :roll:


----------



## artona

Hi Keith

Its always a challenge sorting the mobile internet connections out


stew


----------



## Snelly

artona said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> Its always a challenge sorting the mobile internet connections out
> 
> stew


Im glad you like a challenge Stew.... I may have one for you!


----------



## artona

Hi


Maybe we need to have an mobile internet meet    


stew


----------



## 88927

Vodafone, T Mobile and Orange would ove that I'm sure :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Maybe get them to sponsor the event :lol: :lol: 

Keith

Ps Wanna set one up Stewart? :wink:


----------



## 98452

Still got the vacuum rally to plan :wink:


----------



## artona

Hi

Be a pleasure to arrange. I shall speak to the technical director who showed he was a whizz at DNS and such today and come up with some dates.

We could also include a demo of vacuums as John suggests


stew


----------



## 98585

Got home at 2330!! 7 hours driving. 8O But it was certainly worth it, we had a great time, thanks to all. And what a great site, and the pub being just opposite is the icing on the cake


----------



## 104236

Got home at 10.00, another great weekend. Don't you just love MHF.

Can't wait for the next meet, hope to see you all there and thanks to all for making it such a great weekend.


----------



## artona

Hi

Can anyone tell me why Shona has ordered a graphic for the euromob and is having


> and the pub being just opposite


 printed onto it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks for the book and the advice Jim.

stew


----------



## TinaGlenn

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me why Shona has ordered a graphic for the euromob and is having
> 
> 
> 
> and the pub being just opposite
> 
> 
> 
> printed onto it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the book and the advice Jim.
> 
> stew
Click to expand...

Way to go Shona :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98452

Come on guy's don't knock the pub.

I heard if you like fresh fish & chips it's the plaice to go :wink: :wink:


----------



## artona

Hi Tina and John

The pub near Top End Farm is superb, with a selection of beers and superb fresh food.

Sadly near is 1.5 miles, I am sure it did not feel like that last year but then me being an athlete :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## 98452

Only teasing Stew great rally :wink: 

Will you open an album please?


----------



## artona

Hi John

I know mate. Will set up an album, no problem.


stew


----------



## artona

Hi John

Album is there, can you add some shots - I did not take any   


stew


----------



## 98452

*PRESS* well i have kicked off and put some piccys in :wink:


----------



## rft

Thanks for making me feel very welcome everyone, it was great to meet you all.

Ref Fulltiming Insurance Issues

Cover needed for Eurovans and RVs

Include of alternative accommodation (like in a household insurance policy - 20% of sum insured) following a total loss.

How old does an RV have to be before a replacement winsdscreen can't be sourced?

There is a need for an 'honest' policy. I've heard that inclusion on an electoral roll has sometimes been necessary. Has anyone been asked this or any other similar question?

All input appreciated.

Best wishes

Robin


----------



## 98452

Robin

For a start if i couldn't get windscreen cover i wouldn't be interested.

If you came up with a policy for all RVer and MH to suit us all I reckon you'd have a shed load of business :wink: 

Trailer cover?

Scooter cover for MHer?

Mirrored NCB?

=======================================


This would probably be better in a thread of it's own :wink:


----------



## billym

For years we had a 1979 RV. We were reliably informed that the only part that we could not get replaced was a handbrake cable, which we had to have made up. Certainly there was no problem getting a windscreen for it. I would be suprised if windscreen replacement was a difficulty.

I have never been asked if I am on the electoral role when asking for insurance but have been asked if I am Fulltiming. Sureterm Direct refused me last week when I asked about fulltiming


----------



## rft

Mirrored NCD - Ofcourse
Wndscreen cover - there would have to be a financial limit. What's reasonable?
Trailers - Yes
Scooters / Motorbikes on the same policy - Yes
Additional vehicles on the same policy - Yes
Temporary accommodation cover - Should be possible

What else do you want?

Robin


----------



## 98452

UK & European breakdown cover with no limits for RV's

Awning and contents cover.

Equipment cover (an extra maybe)


----------



## billym

European cover 365 days with no restrictions on lenghth of single trip.

Windscreen cover ? How does 5000 max sound ?

Contents up to 5000 pounds


Commercial breakdown cover ?


----------



## 98452

This is what towergate baker offers me

_'New-for-old' cover. 
Up to £3,000 cover for equipment, clothing and linen and up to £1,000 for awnings. 
Windscreen replacement service. 
Up to £10,000 personal accident cover for you and your spouse. 
Up to £250 cover for emergency overnight accommodation costs. 
Up to 62.5% no claims discount, and protected no claims. 
Unlimited use in European Union. 
Recovery after an accident at home and abroad. 
Up to £500 cover for audio and communication equipment. 
Up to £250 cover for emergency travel costs. 
Up to £500 cover for lost deposits e.g. ferry crossings, site bookings. 
Optional RAC European Breakdown cover available. 
Instalment payment plan available. _


----------



## rft

billym said:


> Windscreen cover ? How does 5000 max sound ?


Painful! (For underwriters)

Is a £5k limit necessary?

We can include contents cover.


----------



## 98452

Windscreen £2500 surely would cover it?

Safegaurd though Swintons offer

_The policies offered by Safeguard are comprehensive and cover many eventualities:

AA Breakdown cover within UK and Europe for motorhomes under 20 years of age with no restrictions to weight or length 
Annual continental cover for UK residents 
New replacement vehicle supplied if your motorhome is written off within 24 months of purchase as new by you and has covered less than 12,000 miles 
Unlimited windscreen and body glass cover included on comprehensive policies 
Personal effects cover up to £2,000 
Unlimited cover for awnings and gas bottles 
Damage caused by explosions of gas appliances 
Cover for portable generators up to £500 
Up to £75,000 legal fees for motorhome uninsured loss recovery claims available 
Claims line 24hours 365 days 
Introductory no claims bonus discounts available 
Protected bonus cover available 
Discounts available to agreed club members 
Breakdown cover _


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> Maybe we need to have an mobile internet meet


Yes please. One of these days I'll get it working :evil:

Gerald


----------



## 97395

We had a wonderful time at the meet at Top End Farm - thanks Stew for organising it and thanks to everyone else who attended for making it such a great experience! The "short" walk to the pub gave us much needed exercise - ha ha! We made up for it on Saturday by just sitting around and chatting all day - it was great to talk to people as passionate as us about motorhomes!

We stayed on for the Sunday night and the weather was glorious after everyone else left!! Told you it would brighten up!

That's a great idea about having a mobile internet meet - please do it before we disappear for the winter!!

I've got a folder full of photos to upload if someone will tell me how to do it please? I don't really want to do one photo at a time as there are 69 of them! *Help please*!!! :? :?

Really looking forward to seeing everyone again at another meet - don't know which one we'll get to next at the moment - but WE WILL!

Marie and Rex


----------



## rayv8

*Topend meet*

Hi every body, great to meet you all,a special thanks to Stew for organizing 
the meet. 
I was the birthday boy,and suitably embarrassed with the midnight happy "B" day song. If any body is a little unsure about attending these meets don't be, they are a absolute hoot! 
Marie and Rex, see you in Portugal in November.

Ray Joan & Flint

PS this is my 1st post so hope it goes in the right bit


----------



## 98452

*Re: Topend meet*



rayv8 said:


> Hi every body, great to meet you all,a special thanks to Stew for organizing
> the meet.
> I was the birthday boy,and suitably embarrassed with the midnight happy "B" day song. If any body is a little unsure about attending these meets don't be, they are a absolute hoot!
> Marie and Rex, see you in Portugal in November.
> 
> Ray Joan & Flint
> 
> PS this is my 1st post so hope it goes in the right bit


Great to meet you Ray & Marie

hope to see you again :wink:

I wont say what you are though a L*****n :lol: :lol:


----------



## 97395

_RR Said!:- Great to meet you Ray & Marie

hope to see you again

I wont say what you are though a L*****n _

Hey John don't be so cheeky!!! It's Ray and REX that are L*****n!! not Ray and Marie! :wink:

Still it was lovely meeting you and I'm sure we'll all meet up again soon!
:lol: :lol: 
Marie


----------



## 97395

I've just uploaded about 70 photos from the fulltiming meet - the album is "untitled" - every time I try to change it to something relevant it just ignores me!!!! :? I'm probably not doing something obvious!!  
Hope you all like them. It was a brilliant weekend and we can't wait to go to another one.

*Ray* - are we going to organise a meet in Portugal at Christmas??
There may be any number of MHF members down there at that time!

See you all soon I hope!

Marie

I was going to put in a link to the album but the technology has got me beat!!


----------



## Poghemohone

*Photos of top end farm and a full timers question*

 Hi everyone! Marie, thanks for LOVELY photos of our meet at Top End Farm, particularly the photo of me with dinner all down my front!!! Seriously though, you know when you go to Weightwatchers and they ask you what was the defining moment when you thought "Omygawd I MUST go on a diet" - well I think Top End Farm might be that for me!! We had a really lovely time, it was really great meeting such nice friendly people. 
Question for everyone - since that particularly nasty attack on those people in Ireland recently, I find that I am now a wee bit nervous about wild camping, or indeed camping in lorry parks overnight etc. Since this was one of the 'planks' of our forward planning, being cheaper etc for full- timing Iin Europe and Ireland - I realise its just not possible in the Uk generally , iIam suddenly having a fit of nerves about the whole business - what do you think - those of you that are already in that position - Stew, Marie? :roll: ps this from Mrs Poghemone, Mr P doesn't think he needs to go on a diet and is quite happy wild camping etc.


----------

